# In Home Streaming PC-TV Optionen



## Aemkeisdna (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo Community 

Seit geraumer Zeit suche ich eine passende Lösung zum Spielen am TV.  Hätte nicht gedacht das sich das als kompliziert herausstellt.

PC-TV 1 Gbit LAN , TV Sony XE9005 

Habe schon etliche Varianten ausprobiert aber noch keine richtig gute Lösung gefunden. 

1. Steam Link Box ist einfach alt und Unterstützt nur 1080p und es können keine Windows Games gedaddelt werden ( UWP Hook funktioniert nur semi gut). Dann per Android TV die Steam Link App probiert mit der ich aber eine hohe Latenz habe was an der echt miesen Hardware im TV liegen könnte. 

2. Moonlight App verbessert die Latenz aber bei spielen wie Forza Horizon 4 ( was ich gerne spielen würde ) ist eine Latenz von 30 ms echt nicht spielbar. 

3. Nvidia Shield  bei der man leider auf Nvidia abgewiesen und gebunden ist. 

4. Xbox One X mit der man ohne Probleme spielen könnte aber leider keine Steam Bibliothek funktioniert und die Savegames auch nicht funktionieren.

Falls jemand von euch auch auf der Suche ist oder etwas passendes gefunden hat dann raus damit. 

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Research (9. Juli 2019)

N kleine HTPC mt Steam Software-link.

Wie sieht dein Netzwerk aus?


----------



## Aemkeisdna (9. Juli 2019)

Netzwerk:  PC->Switc->TV alles per 1Gbit. 

Ja HTPC hab ich mir auch überlegt aber dachte an etwas das fast keine Bootzeit bzw sehr schnelle Ontime hat. 

Was wäre den ein HTPC der funtioniert? 

PI3b geht leider nicht


----------



## Research (9. Juli 2019)

Theoretisch:
Barebones Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nur sollten es da dann 4 Kerne sein und ne schnelle SSD.
M2 PCIe
Barebones mit CPU-Kerne ab 4 (Quad-Core), M.2 (PCIe) gesamt: ab 1x Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu 8GByte RAM und ne M2-PCIe SSD.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (9. Juli 2019)

Okay das wäre echt ne Option. 

Ich werde mir die Dinger mal in ruhe anschauen danke


----------

